# give my car a vote pls



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

http://nismodude.onlineshowoff.com

give my car a vote ... if u like my car 

greetings,

nismo


ps: soon i'll be treated with some new pics of my car, with new adjustable springs ... my car's going flat to the ground  - 8 (or 9) cm


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

wow, I have never seen a car like that before, I like it. I don't care for the wheels too much but still an alround awsome car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

OMG! What an adorable little car! I want one! Why do they keep all the good stuff overseas? Skyline, Almera, etc...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Only if you vote for mine 


http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=1CLNB14


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

done  gave u a 10  love your ride 

btw, how much did u pay 4 the injen intake???


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice Almera...


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Ditto on that:

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=SpecVDriven

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/index.asp?section=profile&username=DerbyCityImport

I shot you some 10s


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

me like I'll give your car an 8 eventhough I dont like your rims LOL.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea I'm with the others on the rims. Love the car, but I think there are wheels that could make it look even better.

You got my props!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

Rims should be changed next year 

these r some options:

Löwenhart BR 5 chrome, size: 7.5*18"










Alba Bank chrome, size: 7.5 * 18"










Alba 949 Chromin, size: 8 * 18"










greetz,

nismo


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

why are you going for the bling bling look on a nice little high performance car??...forget the chrome and get something performance related...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Like this:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

nah i'll pass those OZ wheels ... i don't do it for race ... it's show 

btw my new lowering is on the car ... now it's infront about 9 cm's and in the back 9.5 cm's lowerd  it's low but very good 4 the show .. hope to post some pic's next week 

grtz

Tom


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Even if its not for racing, the rims still dont/wont look good on the car. Those "racing" wheels would make the car look much, much better, even just for show.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I am more of a race rims kinda guy myself but if you like the chrome the Lowenharts are a good choice. They are nice looking rims.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

k guys here u have some pic's from my car with the new lowering 

what u think about it 



















more pictures will follow soon


----------

